# mirrors in a staircase [signage]



## jonathan80 (Jun 17, 2018)

Since my mother is partially blind I placed a mirror in a staircase so we are able to see if she is making her way to the washroom doing the household chores also as part of my small experiments in traffic signage as I noticed some nuisances in the wider urban design that I notified to the local council.

She complains that she fears it is not in the right place so it might be hit, I will place it further upwards, and, consider mirroring all the house because I like mirrors.

Do you know a cost-effective way to do this?
What health and safety issues can I cover better with my design in your opinion?

[pictures later]


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You'd have to check locally in Malta for health and safety issues. It is totally unclear as to what you are doing, or possibly just advertising?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Who says that your mirror has to be breakable?

Make them from MYLAR.

GOOD LUCK.


ED


----------

